# Jenny goes to the Hilton



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Jenny advised she was feeling a little under the weather and needed a holiday. It was only last week she went to the CCC site at Blackmore, but none the less, what the four legged princess wants, the four legged princess gets. 

We stayed at the Hilton, Coventry - and what a dog friendly place it is. The reception staff made a fuss of her, more so when she stood on her back legs with her front paws on the counter - much to the amusement of other guests. 

Whilst collecting my dinner from the carvery, I advised the chef behind the counter that my dog was upstairs. He said he knew what was coming and happily sliced some meat for her. 

Daddy enjoyed himself too making use of the swimming pool, three course dinner and lovely breakfast. 

The rooms rates are peanuts at present. 

Russell

Here she is having a rest.


----------



## ramos (Nov 1, 2008)

You spoil that dog Russel :lol: :lol: :lol: 
With all the gloom in the world there is always something that makes you laugh and a dog at the Hilton!! well you will be buying her collar at Tiffeny's next :lol: :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Only you, Russell, only you :wink:

Gerald


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

Good on you Russell, Pushka's quite fond of Leeming House on Ullswater & Holbeck Ghyll - although I expect the fact all the staff sneak her food might help :lol:


----------

